# Photoshop 7.0.1 with 64bit Windows 7



## MINurse (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I am in the process of buying a new computer. I currently have Photoshop 7.0.1 and am wondering if anyone out there has the same, and if you were able to install this version on a 64 bit Windows 7 Computer? I really don't want to invest in the new Photshop as it is running about $700.00. Should i just buy a 32 bit instead?  Ideas/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonoma (Feb 17, 2011)

First go here and make sure that your version of Photoshop is compatible with Win 7..........

Windows 7 Compatibility for Graphics &#38; Printing: Image Editing Software Programs: Download Software Updates

If it is go with the 64bit machine.  Win 7 creates two directories on the C: drive called "Program Files", which is for 64bit software and "Program Files(x86)", which is for 32bit software.  Win 7 64bit will run both.


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

Most software is still written for 32 bit computers, and Win 7 is backwards compatible.

As mentioned a 64 bit computer can run 32 bit software.

Your Ps 7 will work just fine.


----------

